# Respiratory Illness in Doe (Goat)



## redtailgal (Sep 23, 2012)

Fern, my 1 year old Boer doe has had a dry throaty cough for a couple weeks.  I've been watching and taking her temp (which has been normal until tonight).  I've been treating her with VetRx.

Tonight she is "off".  Slow to come to feed, not eating her whole ration but is nibbling hay.  Cough is deeper and sounds a little wet.  Her eyes are pink and clear and there is no discharge from her eyes or nose.  Pee/poop normal.  She is not dehydrated.

Her temp was 100.7........which is low, I know.  It is a cool night, so that could be it.  I'll recheck in the am.  Gave probios tonight since she isnt eating much.

I plan to start Nuflor at 3cc/100 lbs daily for five days tomorrow. (also probios and B12 if needed for appetite)

Thoughts? suggestions?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 23, 2012)

Does your vet have any bovi-sera serum available?  

Are you waiting until the morning to treat her because you have to get the nuflor from the vet?

The low temp. concerns me.  Maybe do a fecal on her as well.  When was the last time she was treated for coccidiosis?


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 23, 2012)

She was wormed a few weeks ago. with cydectin (once then again in two weeks)

  She's never been treated for coccidiosis.  I JUST started doing prevention with the kids.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2012)

I see what you wormed with now.. lol

Chris


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 23, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> She was wormed a few weeks ago.
> 
> She's never been treated for coccidiosis.


I know she is coughing and snotting, but with that low temp. I would be concerned about more than one thing going on with her. I do realize she could have just crossed the point of having pnuemonia and being sick enough to drop her temp. but low temp to me always screams parasite load.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 23, 2012)

no snot.  no discharge anywhere

could this be coccidia?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 23, 2012)

I would advice you gather a fecal on her this evening(put in Fridge), and treat her this evening for coccidiosis and then go do the fecal in the morning when you pick up the Nuflor. I would maybe even try to get a hold of your vet on the phone and see if any of the antibiotics that you have on hand can be used this evening and then you can switch over to Nuflor in the morning.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 23, 2012)

Lungworms????

Coccidiosis????
 could be both

Could be coccidiosis and pnuemonia.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Lungworms????
> 
> Coccidiosis????
> could be both
> ...


I was thinking lungworm also but they said that they used cydectin which is said to treat for lungworm.

Chris


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 23, 2012)

Chris said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good point.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 23, 2012)

the cydectin was given oral.  That wouldnt help a lungworm situation.

The only anti that I have on hand is Pen G (dont want to give Pen G).  There may be some nexcel in the cattle meds, but I cant really get in the cattle meds at the moment (long story that I'm not getting into)

Already talked to Doc.  He'll have the Nuflor ready in the a.m.


----------



## currycomb (Sep 23, 2012)

if it is punomia(ya my spelling stinks) draxxin is super good, and once every 7 days. ask your vet about it.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 23, 2012)

If you've said that you've done this, I'm sorry I missed it.

Probios and B vitamin tonight.  6cc B vit.  Pic some leaves / branches she loves and offer her that (even if you have to go out w/ a flashlight in your pj's.)  Mine *never* refuse roses or raspberries.

IMHO, lungworm is best treated by injection *but* some folks swear they've had success orally.  Has she been in a really wet, warm, swampy area long-term?  
Lungworm really isn't as common as folks think and is often mis-diagnosed online.  I think when folks deworm a coughing goat orally, they're killing stomach worms which lowered the goat's immune response and it gets better so they ASSume it was lungworm when it was really a low-grade infection accompanying / aggravated by a GI worm load / suppressed immune system.

BUT - I digress.  

I give Nuflor every other day, 3cc per 100#, make sure you use an 18 ga. needle (if you've never used it on goats) for 5 treatments.  Be ready if they scream and act like drama queens, mine usually do.

B shot and probios tonight.    A fecal tomorrow won't hurt.

IMHO, in wet weather cocci *could* be a problem, but if she's made it to 1yr of age w/out a cocci bloom, she's been doing a good job of fighting it off and keeping it in check.  A lowered immune system could cause a bloom, yes....but I'm not sure I'd risk upsetting her system more by treating it w/out proof.

I've had goats just hump up and stand and act 'off' w/ absolutely no discharge anywhere.  (Like the pic I showed you when you were here, where I didn't notice the goat was sick until I looked at the pic later).  Take a temp and it's low.  I call it "silent" pneumonia...lungs sound clear, no snot, but they're obviously sick and Nuflor's never let me down in those situations.  I dunno what it REALLY is...but an old dairywoman friend of mine called it that so...silent pneumonia is what we call it here.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 23, 2012)

OK Probios and B vit done. I DREAD the nuflor injections.  She screamed like a banshee from just the b12.

Fecal in the am, to check the coccidia load, and starting Nuflor.

Rolls.....you said every OTHER day?  Doc was thinking daily........Just want to make sure you typed what you meant.  

She is eating hay fairly well.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep, every other day for the Nuflor.  You *can* do it daily, but I've always read / done it every other day and it's worked so far.  I am sort of saving 'daily' doses for if it ever quits working.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 23, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yep, every other day for the Nuflor.  You *can* do it daily, but I've always read / done it every other day and it's worked so far.  I am sort of saving 'daily' doses for if it ever quits working.


yes, yes, that makes sense.  

I hate it when the babies are sick.  HATE IT.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 23, 2012)

Meeee toooo!


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 24, 2012)

Gave the nuflor. It was ugly.

Thanks to the people who responded (4 people out of over 160 views).  It's amazing how many of the threads get well wishes, hugs and prayers.  

It's strange gossip lines work.  Rumors and lies are spread......many folks judge and make assumptions without bothering to get the other side of the story.  I get the point folks, the cold shoulder has been noted.  It's also proven to me who my friends are and who is just willing to follow the crowd, be it right or wrong.  I do wish that ya'll would have taken time to get the facts first.

outa here. have a nice one.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Sep 24, 2012)

I am definitely hopeful that you find out/fix what ever  is wrong....Hope we can all learn along with you.....

I am afraid that I am one that frequently views, but rarely responds on most  subjects.....I am very new to goats only having them for 4 years or so.... and so very inexperienced in most areas. I don't want to offer incorrect advice, especially when there are many more experienced hands around here......... though I learn alot from others heartache and questions so I still read even if I don't respond....

 I also work one full time job.... Graveyard/3 day rotation/10 hour shifts....and one nearly full time job managing a health store Mon- Fri, 35 hours a week......So while I try to catch up on all the goat threads, I don't spend a lot of time with many hugs and well wishes posts......Though I truly wish everyone comfort in times of distress and worry.

I am not sure what rumors or other gossip might be going on, but it sounds like something bad went down. I hope you don't take many of us newbies, holding back on posting, personally...I hope nobody thinks that about me...I have no beef with anyone. I am here to learn and when I can, share. 

Good luck with your goat....  

Kat


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope Fern is starting to show some improvement now. I'm still learning when it comes to the goat sicknesses so I tend to let the experts handle those threads. I don't know what has been going on that has caused negativity towards you but I do want you to know that your advice is valuable.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 24, 2012)

I have learned something from this thread.   I had NO IDEA that a low temp was a sign of illness.  I just assumed fever only.   I wish I could provide help but I have NO experience with sick goats.   I do hope she kicks out of it and the Nuflor helps.   For future reference, is it a Sub q shot or an IM shot???  Sorry you have a sick one and have to do shots that make them scream.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 24, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> OK Probios and B vit done. I DREAD the nuflor injections.  She screamed like a banshee from just the b12.
> 
> Fecal in the am, to check the coccidia load, and starting Nuflor.
> 
> ...


I know about that screaming!  When our doelings were sick not that long ago, the shot the vet gave made them scream until they were hoarse.  Then they were very tender too.  So sad to see them hurting.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 24, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> It's strange gossip lines work.  Rumors and lies are spread......many folks judge and make assumptions without bothering to get the other side of the story.  I get the point folks, the cold shoulder has been noted.  It's also proven to me who my friends are and who is just willing to follow the crowd, be it right or wrong.  I do wish that ya'll would have taken time to get the facts first.
> 
> outa here. have a nice one.


Redtailgal, I am sorry that you feel that you have been given the cold shoulder. I have read some of the advice you have given others, goat and cow, and I know it has been invaluable. I also know that sometimes you are reachable when the rest of the world seems to be sleeping. 

Some of us have no idea what the rumors and lies are so that is not the reason we don't reply. As others have said, I let those with more experience give the advice for fear of saying something wrong. I still go to friends when I need help so there is very little I will offer advice on. I read these posts to learn, and don't say much, including offering the hugs and support. That doesn't mean I don't care, it just means that I am busy. Maybe I need to change that. 

Please don't go away. You are a valued member of this forum. 

I do hope your goat is getting better, and I can relate to not wanting to give shots. I hate hurting them to help them.


----------



## currycomb (Sep 24, 2012)

boy i have really missed the drama, again. hope you and the little goat are feeling better. don't ever doubt youself, you are better than unowho.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 24, 2012)

Everyone here has said what I would do.  Hang in there!


----------

